# Bp Chariot #2



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

I recently started another Moebius Chariot.I am excited about this because I will be using VoodoFX'S "Lighting kit" for it.At the same time, I am working on another Space Pod,also to feature the VoodoFx "LightPackage". :woohoo:That will be another thread.

OK..The first pic shows my new "radar" with Scratch-Built Details..Sharp eyes will notice one of the "Lightning Holes is not open on the detail framework on back of the Radar,I missed this when I took the pic, but has now been corrected....:thumbsup:



This next pic shows my own Photo Etched Grill work ...Also the Head Light housings have been opened for Randy's(VoodoFX),Light Kit..



The next pic shows scratch-built details to the Scanner.....



..Next, a scratch built gun rack and rear hinge detail...Also detailed "Storage areas"..New Pedestals for the Chairs made from brass...



..The Kit curtains will be replaced by Accurate Scratch-Built curtains.

Also up next will be..
Scratch-Built Luggage
Rear Scanner
Working "Bubble" Hatch and the lighting kit that will light the main Headlights, Interior scanner and Robot..
...._TO BE CONTINUED..._
_...............SAME CHANNEL_


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Yet another superb job. :thumbsup: I like the floor too 

I'm like a stunned mullet when I see what you blokes can do. :freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

bp, I love all fine detail you've done, can't wait to see your scratch built curtains. I too will be adding a new floor, to hide my wires, but I think what I got is different. What did you use? I got Plastruct #91682 "Dble Diamond Plate. I hope it turns out as nice as yours.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

teslabe said:


> bp, I love all fine detail you've done, can't wait to see your scratch built curtains. I too will be adding a new floor, to hide my wires, but I think what I got is different. What did you use? I got Plastruct #91682 "Dble Diamond Plate. I hope it turns out as nice as yours.:thumbsup:


 
First many, many Thanks Gentlemen for the kind words

For the floor I used Plastrut #91684.
In the actual miniature, the Floor was a Plain Medium Grey,In the real Chariot, It was pretty much the same..

....More to come..*LIGHTS!!!:woohoo:*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I like what you've done so far and thanks for the number of the Plastruct diamond plate that you used...I actually bought the wrong scale and have to get it swapped for the correct scale. That number helps a bunch!
I haven't started mine yet as I'm gathering all the extras that I want to do....the floor looks so natural...I'm not sure if the real Chariot had diamond plate but it should have!

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK Fellas..

Here is a Pic of my Chariot with the VoodoFx Lighting Kit Installed...

I will post better Photos and a Video later.Again Randy has made a very Modeler friendly light kit here, whih I think you guys will agree, Enhance your Chariot.

Again what you get are the two front HeadLights, Interior Scanner and the Light for your Robot.
The Board for the electronics is hidden under the Interior Scanner, with all wires routed from the removeable Tred Section. A togle Switch mounted in place of the tow hook provides easy operation....

Again a lot of fun!! Also I used Orange gel for the Robot's Talk Screen(NOT RED!)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty good.In a nice planetery diorama setting with figures,it might just be perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

Here is a link to a short Video of my Custom Chariot featuring the VoodFXLighting Kit... more to come...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple new pics of my "In Progress Chariot"...yes I have too much time on my hands(lol)!!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

KUDOS,My friend!hope you feel better..............


----------

